# Clownfish Book?



## xxmurrxx (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking for a good read on caring for clownfish?
I know the net is filled with info but a book to read on the go would be good.

If there is a specific tile that is good please let me know.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

You don't really need a book in my opinion. There are many people on this forum who have cared for clowns. Plus it seems they are very basic fish you might get some good info in the fish profiles.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

pretzelsz said:


> You don't really need a book in my opinion. There are many people on this forum who have cared for clowns. Plus it seems they are very basic fish you might get some good info in the fish profiles.


i tend to agree, however i think the OP is refering to those who may not have internet every where or an abundance or access.... also regardless of the wonders of electronics nothing beats a good well written text on any subject... i do not have any titles at this moment but i will search and contact a friend or two to see what they may recommend....


----------



## xxmurrxx (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah just looking to do some reading while no at home.
Thanks bearwithfish, let me know if you come up with any.

Cheers


----------

